# Highest Quality Pen Kit



## Tomspens

What is the highest quality (most expensive/most sellable) pen?


----------



## thewishman

That is a question with many answers. Something that combines all three would be the Holy Grail of pen kits. Now I have Monty Python bits running through my head. "What is your name? What is your quest? What is your favorite color?"

Most expensive would be a limited edition Emperor, but it is not the most sellable. 

Highest quality...check out this thread on quality
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=65400

Most sellable...you asked that here http://forum.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=65142&page=2

Sorry, Tom, your question is very subjective. What is the best flavor of ice cream?:wink:


----------



## skiprat

The answer is simple....

.....it depends on who's selling and who's buying:biggrin:


----------



## lwalden

thewishman said:


> That is a question with many answers. Something that combines all three would be the Holy Grail of pen kits. Now I have Monty Python bits running through my head. "What is your name? What is your quest? What is your favorite color?"
> 
> Most expensive would be a limited edition Emperor, but it is not the most sellable.
> 
> Highest quality...check out this thread on quality
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=65400
> 
> Most sellable...you asked that here http://forum.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=65142&page=2
> 
> Sorry, Tom, your question is very subjective. What is the best flavor of ice cream?:wink:



Butter Pecan, of course!!


----------



## bitshird

Probably the Nicest kit that has been made would be the Lotus, the Imperial or the Emperor, but since they are being closed out, I'm guessing it will fall to the Majestic, just loose that stupid Pimp Crystal, all three of the above pens have been the high dollar staples for the past 3 years or so, I am sorry to see them go. Had I not just bought a new 16 inch lathe I would have put that money in back stock of particularly the Emperor or the Jr Emperor, I've sold quite a few of them.  But it's a very subjective matter as was previously stated. Also a Great selling pen is the Jr. Statesman next the Jr Gentleman at least the Jr Gentle man can be sold for under a hundred dollars and a handsome profit can be made the kit's are available for under 20.00 which is nice and there is a lot that can be done in the way of modifications easily.


----------



## witz1976

thewishman said:


> Sorry, Tom, your question is very subjective. What is the best flavor of ice cream?:wink:



Oh that is easy...vanilla with a cherry dip top. :biggrin::biggrin:

But in terms of pens, yea that is way to broad of a question.  

What I have as my bread & butter lines are the slims (not many...when I am out I doubt I will restock), the Cigars, Flattops, Jr. gents/Statesmen, Sierras, & Dip/Calligraphy pens.  For finishes I use Chrome, Gold TI, Platinum (rhodium) Black TI primarily as they tend to hold up better, i use gold when there is no other option, black chrome, copper, etc. just to add interest.

I was going to try out the Emperors & lotus but they are discontinued.  So I may do more Majestics, unless something new and exciting comes out.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Braums pistachio almond, yummy for the tummy


----------



## ed4copies

Vanilla is the highest volume seller, don't know what is the most profitable (which would be the BEST for the seller).


----------



## 1dweeb

Pecan pralines and cream for me!!!


----------



## Smitty37

*most profitable*



ed4copies said:


> Vanilla is the highest volume seller, don't know what is the most profitable (which would be the BEST for the seller).


 
My guess is you would get a different answer from different sellers.  I would almost doubt that plain Vanilla is Ben & Jerry's best seller...but it probably would be for Bryers and many others....I don't know if I've ever even seen plain Vanilla in a Ben & Jerry's package.


----------



## thewishman

Tom, sorry I got your thread off track with the ice cream stuff.

For those who can't resist the ice cream debate let's move it over here:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?p=1063883#post1063883


----------



## Smitty37

*Highest cost Pen*



Tomspens said:


> What is the highest quality (most expensive/most sellable) pen?


 
Since you didn't mention kit made my guess would be that most expensive some sort of a special presentation diamond and ruby studded issue put out by Mont Blanc or one of the other high end pen makers for the King of Saudi Arabia or one of his billionaire buddies.  Most sellable probably some Bic or Papermate model.

As to the most sellable kit pens....hands down slimlines even though lots of folks here will turn their nose up at them there are probably at least 50 slimline (and it's probably more) kits sold for every one of any other style except possibly (but not likely) Euro's and Comforts. 

Most expensive kit made....impossible to even venture a guess.  Depends much more on the pen maker than the pen.


----------



## ed4copies

Smitty37 said:


> My guess is you would get a different answer from different sellers.  I would almost doubt that plain Vanilla is Ben & Jerry's best seller...but it probably would be for Bryers and many others....I don't know if I've ever even seen plain Vanilla in a Ben & Jerry's package.




Regardless of the source, the highest volume of ice cream sold in the USA is vanilla.

In "typical American" style, I ignored the rest of the world.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## aggromere

We are getting icecream and pens combined.  That's a pretty good combo.  When I first started I made a bunch of Emperor, Lotus, Imperials and Majestics.  I found out that not many people like such an ornate pen and have toned it down.  I guess my all time favorite is the Jr. Gent II.  It's nice, but simple so you can do a lot with it.  I also think the Broadwell one piece pen (don't remember the name) is a sweet pen as is the Aero and Majestic Squire.  The single tube pens seem to be more popular and are easier to make.


----------



## Kaspar

thewishman said:


> Sorry, Tom, your question is very subjective. What is the best flavor of ice cream?:wink:



I can't believe no one has gotten this yet.  Chocolate Mint, of course.  :biggrin:


----------



## aggromere

That's funny quotes in your signature Kaspar.  I have an old t-shirt that I bought a long time ago and it says, "The older I get the better I was"  Same kinda thing except opposite.


----------



## Brooks803

with all this talk of pens and ice cream I'll have to end the debate and combine the two and say Jeff Powell's banana parfait pen wins overall :tongue:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=63639&highlight=banana


----------

